# ESTP no emotional input towards relationships?? help.



## hellofornow (Sep 4, 2015)

So, a dearly close INFJ friend of mine likes discussing my feelings... which is a pretty short discussion. i dont have much to say since i dont go in depth with emotions. I know ESTPs are pretty known as someone who would date a lot but i dont. I FLIRT a lot and love to get frisky. but ive never in my life dated someone. Even if i have feelings for someone, knowing it wont last i wait until the feeling dies, which is pretty quick. 

I dont know what to do about this, or if its even typical for ESTPs. It has become a concern lately because a close INTP of mine has started to show interest(even told me) and i have no idea how to handle it. Another INTP friend asked what i think about it all and i honestly dont know....


----------



## overanalyzed (Jan 2, 2016)

Hmm ... I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. You are the way you are, and that's fine. You can't force yourself to think and talk about your emotions if you're not interested in it. Fe is your tertiary function, and it will probably develop over time. Don't be in a hurry to rush things, keep doing what you're already doing: experiencing life.


----------

